# bought a heavy bred goat, starting labor signs?



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone!

We recently started our small Boer herd, and yesterday aded 2 registered heavy bred does to our family. Due sometime in January, as they were in with a buck for a month. I thought the paint doe looked like her tail ligaments were loostening/dropped based on what I've read and photo's I've seen--but snce I don't know her it's hard to say.

Today she started with intermittant mucus, and was streaming in the evening intermittantly moving from clear mucus to opaque. Her bag as milk, but is not sniky and stretched (to me, again I don't know "normal" for her). She is 4 years old and successfully kidded before.

So we've never had kids before, and I'm not sure when I should really start watching her closely. How long before labor could this signify, and what are some better signs of impending labor? I don't want to hover over her too much, just want her to have a nice relaxed delivery in a new safe place.

I'm reading books and websites like crazy, but any advice for a first time owner would be a big help. Thanks!

Mary Waugh Swindell
www.dancing-dogs.com (and dancing goats, check out the goat page on our website!)


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

First off- Welcome to TGS!

I am quite new as well and have yet to learn about all this.
It may be getting close to labor.
At any rate you are going to want to get a kidding kit together (with iodine).
Get a blow dryer and towels and have her in a nice, clean, dry stall(straw if available, not available where I live).
There is a LOT of good info and videos of kidding on fiascofarm.com.
Check all those out, it is what I am doing. I have a doe due Feb 26th.

Keep an eye on her-let people here on TGS know more about her symptoms and keep us posted.
I hope she has a easy kidding for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First off...welcome to TGS! :welcome:

With the string of mucus, if it's the actual plug she could be hours away from kidding. But I really can't tell for sure without seeing the doe in person. Could you maybe get a few photos of her? Rear end and udder photos would be good. :thumb:

Some signs a doe is getting close to kidding:

-change in personality
-wanting to be away from the herd or off on her own
-frequent pawing
-biting at sides
-more than usual noise or calling
-nesting
-tail ligaments loosening, "going away"
-clearish mucus string (you're getting close)

That's all I can think of at tha moment. If you want to just kinda peak in on her now and then and see if there are any changes would be best. I try to give my does space if they're getting close to kidding, but also like to be present in case there are any issues. Most goats are great at kidding on their own and usually don't have any issues. Good luck and keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome... :thumb: :greengrin: 

Great advice already given... :thumb: 


If you do not know a Due date then.. you will have to watch her closely....

If you see a long.. clear amber tube like discharge she is going to kid out soon....

Some will go off by themselves...
you will see a lot of pawing , getting up and down..
Going off feed...
Her udder may become real shiny on the bottom area and get real tight....
Her tail head and tail.. when looking at her from her side.. will appear to be dropping lower...
Sinking in appearance.. around the hip bones..and around her tail area..
Her ligs will be gone..
may become very verbal...talking to her tummy..

Pre-labor ...she may stand in one spot.. pushing her head into the wall.. stretching...not eating....this can go on for hours... she is repositioning the kids..contracting and getting ready for delivery...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Mimigwen & Happy Kiddding to ya!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello Mary and welcome.

I hope all goes well you. My first experience was hard as it was a young doe that had been bred before coming to our home. We did not know she was pregnant. I had no experience and had to go in and re-position the baby. It helps to read up on dystocia and problem births. I was able to save the baby and the Mamma is now our best doe in her 3rd year. If you are up to watching goat births. Type in a google video Y-tube of goat births. Ironically the most informative was a ranch out of India. They talk through the whole process in English as the doe is giving birth.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome. one other sign is a lot of stretching. 
I agree that photos would be helpful.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know how to properly post a link but here is the name of the 'Kidding video' to type in for Y-Tube.
Nimbkar Boer Goat Farm 5:Kidding. This shows a 'normal' goat birth.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

RunAround has some good kidding info and photos and videos on her site. http://www.freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfarm/index.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the doe doing now?


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks all for the welcome. I think we are not as immanent as I originally thought, no mucus today, and no obvious signs that I can regognize that anyone mentioned about kidding very soon.. Now bear in mind that this goat is new to me so I have to idea what "normal" is for her, so I am doing the best I can. She was skeptical of me trying to take photos of her back end but I am going to upload them to photobucket shortly so I can post the links here. She and her friend are both due sometime in January, so I took photos of both to see if anyone has words of advice, I certainly appreciate it all so far. My husband and I popped out to the barn numerous times last night and all the goats look me like "lady what ARE you doing out here?"

The paint doe who had the mucus yesterday is the more skittish of the 2, but has these great ears that she sticks straight out from her head when she is curious about something. Really tickles me to see her--so I am posting an ear photo just for fun. Probably not correct to the breed standard, but it tickles me. 

Will post the photos in 2 seperate posts as to not make this too cluttered.

Thanks to all already! 

Mary Waugh Swindell


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I hope these photos are clear enough that folks can tell me what they see and what they are looking *to* see. I have a hard time looking at lpast posts trying to figure out what I should be seeing in many photos.

Amelia Bones (red paint) with her amazing ears










Amelia rear 1









Amelia rear 2









Amelia Tailset (this is hard to get a goot photo of with the shadow and the pain marking on her tail base)










Mary Waugh Swindell


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Part 2

Bellatrix (black head) and Amelia Bones (red paint)









Bellatrix rear (again, tough to get a good photo with the shadow and her pigment)










Hope this is helpful. If it's not, please tell me what I can go to get a better shot, angle etc?

Thank you for your input!

Mary Waugh Swindell


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

They both have a nice udder going.
Some goats bag up a month pre kidding so it would be hard to know when...although people on here could tell you.
My guess is it doesn't look anytime soon. It could be a week or 2 at my guess.
It would seem as if the udder could get bigger yet.

What has me puzzled is it doesn't look like she is even preg. from the pics. Her pooch should be longer and pinkish if she was really that close. Maybe thats normal...I'm all new to this.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls! :thumb: If Amelia Bones turns up missing dont ask me! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Neither udder looks tight and full so you most likely have a little time. Pretty girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Neither udder looks tight and full so you most likely have a little time. Pretty girls!


 I agree...they have a bit more time to go..... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you have kids yet- how are they doing? :shrug:


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

No kids yet, though these 2 ladies, and my own 2 who are due Jan-Feb are really starting to get uncomfortable. Amazing how their udders can look bigger each day and STILL not look stretched yet...

sigh. Friends tell me that when the really lousy weather sets in that will inspire everyone to kid. 

Mary (Boyd TX)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

> They both have a nice udder going.
> Some goats bag up a month pre kidding so it would be hard to know when...although people on here could tell you.
> My guess is it doesn't look anytime soon. It could be a week or 2 at my guess.
> It would seem as if the udder could get bigger yet.
> ...


Welcome to TGS! :wave:

Yes, all of our does get all puffy and red the day they kid. Is the body photo recent?
If it is, she does not look like she has dropped at all. They usually drop down really low right before kidding.
Does she arch her back and stretch a lot? Our does do that a lot when they kid.

Here's a really helpful site about goats. They have a good section about kidding....http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor

Happy Kidding


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Any news yet?
Thinking pink for you!!! :stars: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything? :hug:


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

No action from Amelia or from Bellatrix (the new does) other than they lay down a LOT more than my does. Now that said their feet were WAY overgrown and their muscle tone is nothing near my does, so I'm assuing they are a little weaker and tire more easily. (have had 3 hoof trims since they arrived!)

Now that said, I also have 2 boer does due to kid with nubian/boer kids sometime between now and the end of Feb. I think Minerva has moved up the calendar to be the first. Had creamy white mucus today from her vulva, udder is filling rapidly (pretty dang full, but not to burst yet). Lots of stretching tonight, and I think her legs look posty--definately not her usual stance. Her vulva seems puffy and even a little open. 

So I think tomorrow there will be no grazing loose on the acerage, just in the small pasture so I can keep a better eye on everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding...... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

KIDS TODAY! 2 sets of twins born an hour apart to my 2 does (not the orignial ones posted about) that I talked about streaming on Sunday/Monday. It happened so fast that when Minerva's water broke and I ran in the house to get towels and run out, she had already had the first. After her 2 were born I went outside to clean up and Fleur was laying down. I said to her "you've got to be kidding me" as she pushed and her water broke! Lovely deliveries, kids were up and at it straight away and seem VERY lively and strong (what do I know about goats though) sucking on everything, sometimes at the right place even. Both does passed their placentas and had a little snack after (though Fleur helped herself to about 6 cups of grain while I was helping Minerva deliver!) and seem to be doing well, though Fleur is a little worried about Minerva coming near her babies. Mothers are in adjoining areas in the barn. I seperated them since they were a little protective.

Both were totally ok with me helping to clean up the babies, though Fleur doesn't like me touching *her*. 

I'm so excited I can't stand it!!!! 

Will post photos later tonight. Wonder if this will inspire Amelia and Bellatrix...It certainly inspired Fleur.

Mary


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on all the babies!!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! :stars: I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

That is great that everything went so well. Congrats! enjoy the new babies


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats! Hope mine deliver as quickly and easily as yours when it comes to be their time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the nice smooth deliveries!! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their help--I will post photos of the babies (4 does!) over with the new baby pictures. Keping fingers crosses for more girls from Amelia and Bellatrix!

Mary


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------

